# Natural Edge Walnut Burl Bowl.. I Hope.



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok so this isn't a completed project but it will be when I'm done. I'm going to post pictures along the way to show and ask questions and pointers as this is only my second Nat. edge and my first big bowl. The burl came from @Mike1950 and I told him I had a special project so here it is. This is the start and will get more done tomorrow so more pictures. 





This is the start and I did get a little more done after but didn't get a pic so I'll take it tomorrow morning. Sorry for the no toes in the picture

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Be sure to tell me if I'm doing something wrong which I'm sure I'm doing already... I forgot to say the starti dimensions are 10x10x5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know- That will make a cool bowl. What kind of lathe??


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks for letting me know- That will make a cool bowl. What kind of lathe??


Old old old delta I'll have to read the tag again tomorrow but it's the 11" swing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Just recently got it


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 24, 2014)

You might want to bring the tailstock up when you're turning the outside of the piece. It helps keep the blank in the chuck if you get a catch and stabilizes the work. I frequently turn part of the inside of the piece with the tailstock in place as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 24, 2014)

Tim Carter said:


> You might want to bring the tailstock up when you're turning the outside of the piece. It helps keep the blank in the chuck if you get a catch and stabilizes the work. I frequently turn part of the inside of the piece with the tailstock in place as well.


Thanks! The only reason the it's not up is because the bottom was very off centered and I wanted to get it cleaned up first!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok so I didn't get much done today this is it only got time to run in there and take the picture because we have a lot going on right now.



 

After just a little bit of turning I realized this is going to be a longgg sanding job!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 25, 2014)

Elliot - Nice project. I think its an awesome idea to do it WIP (work in progress) style and get feedback along the way. We tried to do something like this before but the participant didn't post pics. Anyway...
I'm assuming you have a screw chuck holding that piece in the headstock. While I use them often I have come to expect screw chucks to fail me. I think thats why they call 'em _screw_ chucks  
If this is the case I would recommend you turn your tenon before you do much more shaping on the outside, particularly close to the edge. This will put more torque on the screw chuck and increase the risk of stripping the threads and the hold. If you have turned a tenon on the natural side and are currently holding the piece with it then you are fine.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 25, 2014)

We'll i thing you jinked me because my screw chuck stripped and now I don't know what to do.... 


NYWoodturner said:


> Elliot - Nice project. I think its an awesome idea to do it WIP (work in progress) style and get feedback along the way. We tried to do something like this before but the participant didn't post pics. Anyway...
> I'm assuming you have a screw chuck holding that piece in the headstock. While I use them often I have come to expect screw chucks to fail me. I think thats why they call 'em _screw_ chucks
> If this is the case I would recommend you turn your tenon before you do much more shaping on the outside, particularly close to the edge. This will put more torque on the screw chuck and increase the risk of stripping the threads and the hold. If you have turned a tenon on the natural side and are currently holding the piece with it then you are fine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 25, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> We'll i thing you jinked me because my screw chuck stripped and now I don't know what to do....



What jaws do you have for your chuck?

If you've got a set of small diameter "pin jaws" like THIS ONE you can drill a hole and expand the jaws inside it -- it will give you enough grip to allow you to turn a real tenon on the opposite end (which is going to be the foot of the bowl, yes?)

Actually, that exact set up is shown in one of the 3 pix that you'll see if you click that link and then click the "enlarge photo" link on the right hand side of the page.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 25, 2014)

oh -- and _*use the tailstock*_ to avoid it launching while you're cutting that tenon!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 25, 2014)

I only have the normal jaws. Do you think I can fill the hole in with epoxy or ca and drill it out again?


duncsuss said:


> What jaws do you have for your chuck?
> 
> If you've got a set of small diameter "pin jaws" like THIS ONE you can drill a hole and expand the jaws inside it -- it will give you enough grip to allow you to turn a real tenon on the opposite end (which is going to be the foot of the bowl, yes?)
> 
> Actually, that exact set up is shown in one of the 3 pix that you'll see if you click that link and then click the "enlarge photo" link on the right hand side of the page.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 25, 2014)

It's a Nova chuck? If so, I have the pin jaws, you can borrow them to get this job done (but they won't reach you for a few days, so you'll lose the weekend of fun you had planned.)

Filling with epoxy might work -- again, just long enough to get a real tenon on the foot, don't rely on it for anything except getting the blank rotating.

Another alternative is if you have a drive center (a.k.a. spur center) you could go back to "turning between centers" and make a tenon on the foot. I think it's best to remove the bark from the area where the spurs dig into the blank, normally I use a Forstner bit in a cordless drill, but anything will do -- just get through to real wood instead of bark and/or the live cambium between the bark and wood.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok I'll try the epoxy and the center and if not I'll borrow yours. Thanks!


duncsuss said:


> It's a Nova chuck? If so, I have the pin jaws, you can borrow them to get this job done (but they won't reach you for a few days, so you'll lose the weekend of fun you had planned.)
> 
> Filling with epoxy might work -- again, just long enough to get a real tenon on the foot, don't rely on it for anything except getting the blank rotating.
> 
> Another alternative is if you have a drive center (a.k.a. spur center) you could go back to "turning between centers" and make a tenon on the foot. I think it's best to remove the bark from the area where the spurs dig into the blank, normally I use a Forstner bit in a cordless drill, but anything will do -- just get through to real wood instead of bark and/or the live cambium between the bark and wood.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2014)

A little late, but you may be able to drip some CA into the hole for the screw chuck and just screw it back on. +1 on the tailstock recommendations.

Looks like the burl is pretty soft, and you might consider soaking it with shellac before taking light finishing cuts with a freshly sharpened tool. It may not eliminate all the tearout, but every little bit helps.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 27, 2014)

I filled the hole in with CA and sawdust and it's holding. I'll try to get some more pictures tomorrow. Got kinda depressed the other day and lost the urge finish it but I'm ready now


DKMD said:


> A little late, but you may be able to drip some CA into the hole for the screw chuck and just screw it back on. +1 on the tailstock recommendations.
> 
> Looks like the burl is pretty soft, and you might consider soaking it with shellac before taking light finishing cuts with a freshly sharpened tool. It may not eliminate all the tearout, but every little bit helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

Elliot - Sorry to hear that happened. The CA glue and saw dust is what I do most often to dig my way out. Just try to fill the threads that were cut with the screw chuck and no more. If you try to refill the entire hole, the difference in hardness between the CA and sawdust mixture and the actual burl will send your drill bit off at an angle. This will result in the blank being further off center and more wood lost to get it true again. 
Reminder - _Thats why they call it a *screw* chuck _LOL


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 29, 2014)

Hahah thanks. Didn't get in the shop again today but will tomorrow so I'll let y'all know! 


NYWoodturner said:


> Elliot - Sorry to hear that happened. The CA glue and saw dust is what I do most often to dig my way out. Just try to fill the threads that were cut with the screw chuck and no more. If you try to refill the entire hole, the difference in hardness between the CA and sawdust mixture and the actual burl will send your drill bit off at an angle. This will result in the blank being further off center and more wood lost to get it true again.
> Reminder - _Thats why they call it a *screw* chuck _LOL


----------



## calcnerd (Jul 30, 2014)

Cool project. I have the exact same lathe as you. It's the only one I've ever seen with a 11" swing. My biggest complaint is the threaded headstock. I don't like not being able to mount regular MT1 or MT2 accessories.

I'll be following this for sure :)


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 30, 2014)

That's my complaint too. I pick this one up for 100 so I don't know how bad I did. Have you tried turning on the backside?


calcnerd said:


> Cool project. I have the exact same lathe as you. It's the only one I've ever seen with a 11" swing. My biggest complaint is the threaded headstock. I don't like not being able to mount regular MT1 or MT2 accessories.
> 
> I'll be following this for sure :)


----------



## calcnerd (Jul 31, 2014)

No, I haven't tried outboard. I bought a grizzly plate for it but it's a weird reverse threading for the insert and the only place I could find one was in Australia. If you need the info I can get it for you. The other problem I've had with it is my outboard plate likes to work its way off and go flying across the garage. It's scared the crap out of me a few times. I figure my options are to either loctite it on or leave it off all together.

I paid $200 for mine a couple years back & it came with some accessories. Sounds like you did better than me. I'm saving up for a NOVA.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope a NOVA or Powermatic will be in my future but for now she works!


calcnerd said:


> No, I haven't tried outboard. I bought a grizzly plate for it but it's a weird reverse threading for the insert and the only place I could find one was in Australia. If you need the info I can get it for you. The other problem I've had with it is my outboard plate likes to work its way off and go flying across the garage. It's scared the crap out of me a few times. I figure my options are to either loctite it on or leave it off all together.
> 
> I paid $200 for mine a couple years back & it came with some accessories. Sounds like you did better than me. I'm saving up for a NOVA.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 5, 2014)

Alrighty finally got the urge to get her back on te lathe after some calls.. Which I'll post pics of tomorrow.

In the first picture I got it mounted and the tail stock up (should have done that in the first place..)





In the next picture the tenon is turned and I started sanding.





Bottom is partially finished. Couldn't wait to see what it would look like so I still have some more sanding to do but it's pretty much done. You can see the parts that still need the sanding.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 5, 2014)

Alrighty finally got the urge to get her back on te lathe after some calls.. Which I'll post pics of tomorrow. 

In the first picture I got it mounted and the tail stock up (should have done that in the first place..)


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm going to leave y'all with these pics until I get it finished in the A.M.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2014)

Looking good- glad you could save it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 6, 2014)

nice save elliot.. beautiful bowl and timber!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 6, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Looking good- glad you could save it.





brown down said:


> nice save elliot.. beautiful bowl and timber!!



... ditto! Sometimes it's worth the effort of trying to save things, and this looks like one of those times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll be ordering another soon probably because while I messes that up I realized another cool thing I could try. 


Mike1950 said:


> Looking good- glad you could save it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally finished it!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Finally finished it!



NO pics NO finish!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Trying!


Mike1950 said:


> NO pics NO finish!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 6, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> NO pics NO finish!!!



You tell him, Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Inside





The outside

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Horrible cell gone pics! Sorry


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2014)

COOL- Different shape I like it NICE save!!! Sure is wild grained wood........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll be getting some more. Can you be up to the task to find a cap with no saw marks on the top?


Mike1950 said:


> COOL- Different shape I like it NICE save!!! Sure is wild grained wood........


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2014)

Top being cap side? probably!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

